# Water Changes for 3.5-Gallon Filtered Tank



## chix0r (Aug 20, 2011)

I just got this 3.5-gallon tank. It has a filter, and I have a plastic plant in it. What frequency/percentage water changes would be best?

Also, when I do the water changes, what should I do with my betta?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

In a 3.5gal filtered tank....water change of 50% twice weekly...1-50% water only and 1-50% to include the substrate by vacuum or stir and dip method..

Filter media needs a swish/rinse in old tank water with a water change a couple of times a month....

I would leave the Betta in the tank during the partial water changes.....

Be sure and try to keep the water temp of the new water used for water changes within a few degrees between new and old so not to cause too much of a temp shock

Always use Dechlorinator with any new water added to the tank/fish and dose it for the full volume of the tank as a general rule.....


----------



## gbose (Dec 2, 2010)

Totally agree with Old Fish Lady. I have a filtered 3G and change 50-80% of the water once or twice a week. I leave my betta in the tank... he seems quite OK with it.

GB


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

I have this exact tank and was wondering as well, its not in use... yet.... lol


----------

